# Anti virus



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 23, 2012)

My 'puter finally gave it up and I replaced it a couple weeks ago, It came with McAfee and the trial version is about up. On my old computer, I used Avast Pro, and liked it. Whats top dog out there these days, and is one really any better than the other? :matrix:


----------



## Candlejack (Jan 23, 2012)

Nod32 is my favorite out there. 

I would avoid norton, and f-secure as these eat up more power than is needed. And have history of a few glitches, especially norton at that point. 

Avast is a good free choice, and zonealarm is a good free firewall.

Feel free to ask me about anything related to computers (Mostly hardware, software is harder as everything could mess with anything) , it's one of the hobbies i've had the longest.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm using AVG with an 18 year license key right now. It's good but kind of a resource hog on my now over 6 year old PC. Let's just say I don't pay for software very much either. Hint hint.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been using G-Data AntiVirus and Comodo firewall. Very happy with both.

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 23, 2012)

I just don't go anywhere new, and Windows 7 is set to ask me permission for everything beyond opening an icon when I click on it.

I have trouble dealing with the world of auto anti-viruses. I got Win7 about a year ago after having Linux forever and the whole "computer collecting trash and eventually working badly" thing seems stupid to me.


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 23, 2012)

I use the free version of Avast.


----------



## jgraeff (Jan 23, 2012)

Nod32 is the best for older computers and ones that are not very fast as it doesn't use a lot of resources but does a good good all around. 

for free id say Avast or AVG. 

The best all around for spyware, malware, viruses etc is Pc tools spyware doctor for sure. Next are Eset Nod 5, and Panda Antivirus Pro. I am an IT tech as well and work on computers on the side and that will remove just about any virus plus spyware. 

Stay away from norton and Mcafee.


----------



## Candlejack (Jan 24, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> Nod32 is the best for older computers and ones that are not very fast as it doesn't use a lot of resources but does a good good all around.
> 
> for free id say Avast or AVG.
> 
> ...





Actually, nod32 is one of the safest too, and it's not just for older computers you want to keep all the power.
Might add i'm running an i5 750, with 8gb och ram, a GTX580 with an SSD and loads of diskspace - and nod32 is still the way to go. 
It's just plain good all around. That it doesn't take much power doesn't mean it's just for computers that don't have it. Just that it's optimised by good engineers.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 24, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> for free id say Avast or AVG.



They're all free. :thumbsup:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, I went with Avast again!


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 24, 2012)

I have McAfee and it totally sucks. It pretty much strangles your computer and uses up way too much memory to run. And it doesn't even work, I've still had a few virus issues. Definitely changing once this one is up


----------



## jgraeff (Jan 28, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> They're all free. :thumbsup:




Yes if you know how


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 28, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> They're all free. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the SOPA legislation, bro.


----------

